

NASA's "intriguing planetary system" press conference @ 1pm EDT - ANH
http://www.nasa.gov/news/media/newsaudio/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why oh why does an organisation like NASA use something like EDT without
qualification? I've had to go look it up on Google, then follow the link, and
now I know that it's UTC-4, or Zulu-4.

Why couldn't they say that? It's almost as if they think everything happens in
the USA, and surely NASA of all organisations should know better.

